# Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?



## Administrator (26. November 2007)

*Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## HardlineAMD (26. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*

Ich nutze meinen Menschenverstand!
Virenscanner schadet nicht, aber sonstigen Müll zu installieren, damit man noch leichter den Viren- und Spywaredreck auf meinen Rechner bringt? Ohne mich!


----------



## seech (26. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*

A und B stimmen zu, ich hab mich aber für B entschieden. Richtige Viren oder Trojaner kann man sich ja fast nur mutwillig einfangen


----------



## Chemenu (27. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*



			
				seech am 26.11.2007 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> A und B stimmen zu, ich hab mich aber für B entschieden. Richtige Viren oder Trojaner kann man sich ja fast nur mutwillig einfangen



Jo, da stimm ich zu.
Mit gesundem Menschenverstand kann man sich die meisten Viren vom Leib halten. Es gibt aber auch Viren die sich wirklich heimlich ins System schleichen, wie z.B. dieser fiese Sober Wurm damals.
Deshalb nutze ich auch Virenscanner und Firewall.


----------



## Vordack (27. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*

Angst vor Viren? Höchstens im RL^^

Es gibt kostenlose Virenkiller sowie Meschenverstand, das reicht als Schutz, also B da ich mich nicht auf meinen Virenscanner verlasse und alle EMails aufmache / auf jeder Seite surfe.


----------



## XIII13 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*

[x] Ja, auch wenn ich Firewall oder Virenscanner nutze.

Vor kurzem haben Viren mal wieder fast meine Festplatte geschrottet, das nervt doch schon ein wenig.


Ich kanns mir nicht erklären, aber "Nein, denn ich nutze meinen gesunden Menschenverstand"  erinnert mich irgendwie an "die Pfeile der ketzer werden an den gläubigen christen abprallen".


----------



## Onlinestate (27. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*

Also ich setzt momentan auf Linux + FritzBox bzw wenns um Zocken geht aufgeräumtes Vista + VistaFW + AntiVir + FritzBox.
Fühl mich eigentlich schon relativ sicher, wobei mir die Möglichkeiten schon bewusst sind. Gerade weil ich nicht auf jeglichen Komfort verzichten will und daher auch freiwillig auf einen gewissen Grad an Sicherheit verzichte.

War auch am Überlegen ob ich Teile der Festplatte verschlüssele, aber habs dann doch gelassen.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*

[x] Nein, denn ich nutze Virenscanner und Firewall


----------



## eruverio (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*

nein, benutze meinen gesunden Menschenverstand, d.h. nutze Linux


----------



## Damaskus (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*

Seit dem eigenen Internetzugang 1998 noch nie sowas wie virenscanner benutzt und noch nie probleme mit viren oder ähnlichem gehabt


----------



## DaEngineer (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie Angst vor Viren, die Ihren Computer schädigen könnten?*

[X] Ja, obwohl ich rundum abgesichert bin

Ich bin einfach total paranoid, was sowas angeht  Das letzte Mal hatte ich Viren/Spyware auf dem Rechner, als ich noch nicht wusste, wie man dagegen vorgeht bzw. sich im Vorhinein davor schützt. Inzwischen nistet sich absolut gar nichts mehr ein - weil uneingeladen nichts mehr durchkommt 

Wer auch ein bisschen paranoid ist, kann sich ja mal das kleine Schädlingsbekämpfungstutorial auf meiner HP ansehen *auf Signatur schiel*


----------

